# Rt.36 stream egress?



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

MR questions. Due to a fused ankle and bad knees, I can't walk very long distances or on uneven surfaces. I usually go to the Rt. 36 bridge outside Urbana and fish upstream until I can't take it any longer. (usually a 1/4 to 1/2 mile). My ques. is, I usually exit the stream on the west side and walk back to the bridge that way. Is that private property and therefore trespassing, (there is a farm hose across Township HWY 30), or is it OK as long as I stay close to the stream? I can't walk back down the stream, only one way up, not both. Any local fishers that live around there, help? Also, if you have any other MR spots that are EZ for a crypt like me to fish, that would be great. No honey holes, only EZ legal in+out spots. They would have to also be "one-way" wades. I know the EZ spots are usually not good, but that's what I've been reduced too. It's fun to practice my fly skills, and heah, maybe catch a fish too.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

downstream from 36 instead of upstream, and pimtown road near W. liberty, go down the east bank and fish your way up.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

riverking: go down the east bank and fish your way up at both bridges, RT.36 and Pimtown? Thanks


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

riverking: go down the east bank at both sites and fish your way up at both bridges, RT.36 and Pimtown? Am presumming the east side of both is not trespassing and OK. Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Darby, correct, from Rt 36 Downstream 1900 ft to the RR trestle, is a "Fishing Easement" for 100 ft on both sides of the stream. There is a well maintained trail on the East side that you can easily walk down to the RR trestle and then wade up or Vice Vs. 
At Pimtown Rd, the State of Ohio owns a similar situation, just not as wide but both banks are owned about 2000 ft downstream to the 1st old trestle, ( past this point you are trespassing on the Watson property!!) There is a pretty decent trail on the West side of the stream and Trout Unlimited maintains both trails and at Pimtown has been doing a lot of insteam fish ahbitat and bank stabilization so that is neat to see what they( we) have been doing. 

Send me a PM for any more information, 

Good luck, Salmonid


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

In W. Liberty the town park is easy access. When you get out of the river just get out on the park side.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Park on the S side of 245 where the river crosses coming out of the park. Hike downstream on the East side till you hit Macochee Creek and fish your way back to the car.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

ckfowler+flytyer: Thanks for the info guys. I need all the help I can get. I'm going to try to get there this year, but need some better wading shoes+warmer wading gear.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you able to fish from the bank in these areas or is wading a necessity?


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Welsh Dragon: Yes I can fish from shore or wade. Wading is harder for me to do, but I do like to get in the water and be part of it. The cold water really gets to my fused ankle after a while, and the whole lower leg gets numb and hurts. Why did you ask if I was able to fish from the bank in these areas? Is the bank a pretty decent spot in places, or would one have to wade the whole thing due to bank vegetation? I would be FF, not spinning.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I've never been to that spot but was thinking that may be an option, I was really asking others to see if that could be an option for you. I'm heading out there tomorrow am and will let you know what I think, but fly fishing may be difficult to shore fish there. I'll be wading and spinning. My first trip out there looking to catch and safely release my first trout.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Welsh Dragon: Thanks for the reply. Anytime or place I've been to on MR, the shore hasn't been an option for FF. Need to get in the water and wade. Good luck when you go, and hope you get your first trout! Let us know how you did.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

A good share of the park can be fished from the bank.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks flytyer--------DR


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Not to sound stupid, but looking at a GOOGLE aerial view of where Rt. 245 crosses MR east of W. Liberty, is the "Park" that small pull off just before the bridge (on south side)next to a large field? Right across the road looks an entrance to some school maybe. I was expecting a larger park, this just looks like a pull off for a few cars with nothing else there. Am I correct at this assessment? I can see Macochee Creek feeding in further downriver.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Lions park is the N side of 245 and open to the public. Would be easy to fish from shore but few holes/runs and the fish see alot of waders and walkers. The property S of 245 allows fishing thanks to the landowner on the East bank down to where the creek joins. Vegetation would make most of this part difficult from the bank but the run just below the bridge would be reachable from shore.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok, it's all clear now, got my bearings right. BTW I calculated the distances from the RT.245 bridge south to Macochee Creek, and the bridge north thru the park to Pickerelltown St.. Both distances are exactly the same: 0.32 mi. or 1,690' either way. Thanks for everyone's help! One last thing, how deep is the water around the bridge during a "normal" flow, and does anyone know what that flow rate (cfs) is approximately? --DR


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sure I'll be corrected if I am using the incorrect guage, but this is the one I have been using:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03267000


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Welsh Dragon: I think that's the one everybody uses. I do. Did you make it out to MR, and did you catch anything?


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I spent 3 hours out there today. Great day to be out, but no fish. Did get some offers but no hook ups. The water was very clear. I was at Pimtown, I don't think there are very many places you can fish from the shore, however like others said, there is a trail on the south side of the road that you could walk down then wade back or vise versa. I usually fish the Scioto and Tangy in Columbus so this was a nice change and one of the best stretches I have seen yet. 

How do you guys fly fish there? I had trouble with my spinning rod on some of the over hanging trees in some of the tight spots. I will be getting my new fly setup on Saturday so hope to hit that area again the following Sunday if conditions are right.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Welsh Dragon: When I do go there, I will do like you did. Walk south a ways, get in, and fish upstream. What was the average depth of the water going upstream? In tight areas, with not much room behind or overhead you, you sometimes have to roll cast. This time of year, any time you can get out and get some fresh air is great. Maybe next time you'll catch some.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

DR, most of Pimtown is croch deep or less, however there are some deeper holes in there. 
Welsh Dragon, you just have to watch where your back cast will be going to fish in that area. It's not as hard as it looks.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That area is pretty shallow compared to what I am use to, about crotch deep, but some areas are ankle deep for a while until it comes to a hole.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I would recommend using a one piece hiking/walking staff when wading if have a physical handicap. It makes thing much easier. Plus, the stream is not really large enough that only need to roll casting and not have to worry about back casting. Hopefully we can will hit it some in new year with FT.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Flyfish Dog: Your 100% on the wading staff. I've used a homemade wading/walking stick for many years. Mine's a heavy 4 ft. ~1.5" thick smooth tree branch, sharpened to a point. I have marked feet and inches along it's length. I also have a screw hook on top and another about a ft. down along the side. The hooks attach to a carabiner hook on my waders chest belt. So when I'm in the middle of the water, I just attach either of the staff screw eyes to my belt, thus freeing up my hands and it's not in my way. It actually is probably my most important piece of fishing gear, because without it, I can't walk long distances, or wade at all. I think all wading fisherpeople would benefit from a wading staff like you mentioned, just for safety's sake. I know mine has saved my butt MANY, MANY times. Flytyer: the depths you mentioned around Pimtown seem easy enough for me to try, no problem. I'll have to it sometime. Thanks for the advice+info guys.---DR


----------

